# Große Gaming Maus.



## Classisi (16. Februar 2012)

*Große Gaming Maus.*

Heyho,
da meine Revoltec Fightmouse mittlerweile (5 Jahre) das Scrollen verweigert, suche ich jetzt nach einem Ersatz. Erstmal sollte sie möglichst groß sein! Breit, hoch und lang! Was ich dann noch brauche sind die zwei Daumentasten und sie sollte kabelgebunden sein. Solange was fürs Geld geboten wird würde ich max. 80€ ausgeben. 
Die einzige die ich nun gefunden habe sind die
Cyborg R.A.T. 3 Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T.3
CM Storm Sentinel Zero-G CM Storm Sentinel Z3RO-G
Raptor Gaming M4 Raptor-Gaming M4

Wobei mir die CM Storm und die Raptor rein optisch schon viel besser gefallen. Die Raptor hat ja eine komplette Auflagefläche für Ringfinger und den kleinen Finger. 
Fallen euch noch Kandidaten ein oder könnt ihr mir die Maße von der (ausgeklappten) Cyborg und Raptor geben? Erfahrungen?
MFG.
Classisi
*
*


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

ich halte die g400 für relativ groß.
Logitech G400 optische Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

da passt meine komplette hand drauf ohne das was "runterhängt"


----------



## Classisi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Hast du zufällig nen Zollstock oder ein Lineal zur Hand und kannst kurz nachmessen? Zu den Maßen machen die Hersteller leider kaum Angaben.
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Schau am besten mal selbst bei Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse die geben eigentlich bei allen die Maße an.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

12,9cm lang
6-6,7cm breit (obere handauflage 6, mit daumeneinbuchtung 6,7)
3,8-3,9cm hoch


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Die R.A.T 3 ist relativ klein, die dürfte eigentlich wegfallen


----------



## Supeq (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Ich benutz die Razer DeathAdder Re-Spawn Gamer Maus: Maus Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de , sollte groß genug sein für dich^^


----------



## Classisi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Also die G400 ist mir zu klein  Meine Revoltec ist LxBxH 12,8x8x4,5cm. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Maus, die größer ist. Wie sieht es denn mit der R.A.T. 7 aus? Ist die auch so klein, wie die Rat3? Die Rat 7 hat verschiedene Auflagen. Leider macht auch Caseking keine Angaben zu den Maßen.
MFG.
Classisi

Edit: Die Deathadder ist mir viel zu schmal. Auflage für Daumen und den kleinen Finger sind pflicht  Mein Favorit bisher ist die CM Storm  Sentinel mit (BxHxT): 84x40x135 mm.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Logitech G700 Gaming Mouse, USB (910-001761) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
13x8x4,5 cm


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



> Wie sieht es denn mit der R.A.T. 7 aus? Ist die auch so klein, wie die Rat3? Die Rat 7 hat verschiedene Auflagen.


Also ich hab sie mir im MM angeschaut und konnte kaum einen Unterschied feststellen


----------



## Classisi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Hmm ok, dann ist die Rat raus. Die G700 sieht interessant aus, nur die 4 Daumentasten und die restlichen gefallen mir nicht. Mehr als Standard + 2 Daumentasten möchte ich eigentlich nicht. 
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Schade das du nur Kabelgebunden suchst,
ich verwende seit jahren die microsoft x8 die sowohl mit und ohne kabel funktioniert. Sie ist sehr groß hat zwei daumentasten und bisher läuft sie super. Aber es ist halt geschmackssache


----------



## Classisi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Also ich denke es wird die CM Storm. Ich werde nochmal schauen, wo ich kaufe. Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Tipps.
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

ich könnte noch die Mionix Naos 5000 empfehlen. 

+ Lift of Distance (für lowsenser)
+ Gute treiber mit vielen einstellmöglichkeiten
+ gesleevtes kabel ab werk
+ standarttasten mit daumentasten und 2 tasten für Dpi einstellungen

- hoher preis
- gewöhnungsbedürftige form wegen der "fingerauflage" links

ich hab sie seit 2 monaten und ich find sie echt sau gut. macht keinerlei probleme. 
im anhang noch bin bild zur größe. wie man erkennen kann etwa 13 cm lang


----------



## Classisi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

So Maus ist da. Seit 2 Tagen. Saß heute zum ersten mal länger am PC (3std) und meine Hand is dermaßen am schmerzen. Werde es die nächsten Tage nochmal probieren, aber ich denke die Maus geht zurück oder wird verkauft
Ansonsten echt top. Gute Verarbeitung und gleitet absolut klasse.
Vielleicht wieder die Fightmouse Advanced gebraucht kaufen. Ich kann ja schlecht 5 Mäuse bei alternate bestellen und 4 stk. zurückgeben
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Placebo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



Robonator schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie mir im MM angeschaut und konnte kaum einen Unterschied feststellen


 Bei der R.A.T. 3 weiß ichs nicht, aber ide 7er kann man bis auf 12,xx cm in der Länge verstellen.


----------



## the.hai (22. Februar 2012)

Über ne roccat kone+ nachgedacht? Ich als "großhånder" finde die maus hervorragend. Qualitativ und bedienungstechnisch der knaller.


----------



## Kel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

t





the.hai schrieb:


> Über ne roccat kone+ nachgedach. Qualitativ und bedienungstechnisch der knaller.


Das ist doch die Maus, wo alle sich über die Qualität beschweren .


----------



## Poempel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

Nimm wirklich mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 in die Hand. Die hat in etwa die Maße, die du zu deiner Revoltec angegeben hast.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



Kel schrieb:


> t
> Das ist doch die Maus, wo alle sich über die Qualität beschweren .


 
Ja. Ist sie. Kommt wohl drauf an was man als Qualität ansieht.  So gesehen ist das Teil ein Wegwerfprodukt. Aber hier im Forum geistert ja so ein "Fachmann" rum der meint das die Kone "Qualität Made in Germany" wäre. Blöd nur das unter dem Teil groß Made in China steht. Vermutlich da noch die billigste Fabrik.


----------



## the.hai (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



Kel schrieb:


> t
> Das ist doch die Maus, wo alle sich über die Qualität beschweren .


 
ich hab da immer glück  meine erste kone lief knapp zwei jahre ohne jegliches murren, dann von jetzt auf gleich kaputt  da es die alte kone nicht mehr gab, bekam ich das geld zurück und konnt mir die kone+ holen.

seit dem toi toi toi. ist jetzte die 3. kone (die erste wurde mir in autralien geklaut) und ich hab keine probleme gehabt, eher mit dem sporadisch antwortenden hardwareversand.de-support und nach 1,75 jahren darf ruhig was kaputt eghn, besser als nach 2 jahren^^.

wiegesagt, es gibt solche und solche erfahrungen, aber vlt sollte man mal überlegen, dass die, die zufrieden sind, dass nich in jedem forum an die große glocke hängen, wohl aber die, wo probleme mit einem produkt haben.

@gh0st76:

meine kone ist täglich in benutzung und ich finde keine mängel. dass es immer besser und teurer geht, steht außer frage, aber für mich ist das p/l für ne "teurere maus" perfekt.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



the.hai schrieb:


> und nach 1,75 jahren darf ruhig was kaputt eghn, besser als nach 2 jahren^^.
> 
> wiegesagt, es gibt solche und solche erfahrungen, aber vlt sollte man mal überlegen, dass die, die zufrieden sind, dass nich in jedem forum an die große glocke hängen, wohl aber die, wo probleme mit einem produkt haben.


 

Naja. Qualität ist wie bei der alten MX510 oder MX518. Da leben heute noch die ersten Exemplare. Oder meine alte G5 ist auch so ein Fall. Gekauft als die rausgekommen ist und viel mit gezockt. 3 mal die Glides erneuert. Die Oberschale sieht nicht mehr schön aus, aber funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag. So definiere ich Qualität. Das die zufriedenen Nutzer der Kone das nicht an die große Glocke hängen glaube ich gern. Davon wird es nicht so viele geben wenn man sich mal ansieht in wievielen Foren Leute Probleme mit der Maus haben. Die erste Kone hatte ich selber. Nach dem 5. Umtausch hab ich den Müll im Laden gelassen und mein Geld zurück gefordert.


----------



## the.hai (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Nach dem 5. Umtausch hab ich den Müll im Laden gelassen und mein Geld zurück gefordert.


 
5x? nach 3x is doch schicht im schacht^^

ja gut qualität=ewige lebensdauer gibs für mich schon lange nichtmehr. meist ist doch alles nur drauf ausgelegt über die 2jahre gewährleistung zu kommen....leider...

aber im verleiche zu den vom TE genannten mäusen am anfang ist die kone definitiv der sieger, weil cyborg r.a.t. usw, ich weiß ja nich, lobeshymnen hab ich da auch nirgends gelesen und als ich die im MM mal inner hand hatte, konnt mich die verarbeitung in keinster weise überzeugen.


----------



## Kel (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



the.hai schrieb:


> 5x? nach 3x is doch schicht im schacht^^


Nach 3 Umtauschversuchen kann man vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, aber man muss nicht .



the.hai schrieb:


> ja gut qualität=ewige lebensdauer gibs für mich schon lange nichtmehr.


Leider meistens wahr.
Meine MX518 von 20004 läuft aber noch gut, auch wenn sie seit einigen Wochen etwas am Sensor hat, aber ich hab die auch desöfteren schlecht behandelt wenn ich mies gespielt hab .
Die MX518 Refresh soll von der Qualität her nicht so toll sein, wundern würds mich nicht, Logitech will mir ja lieber alle 2 Jahre ne Maus verkaufen als alle 8 Jahre .



the.hai schrieb:


> meist ist doch alles nur drauf ausgelegt über die 2jahre gewährleistung zu kommen....leider...


Problem hierbei ist, dass nach 6 Monaten eine Beweislastumkehr eintritt = ohne Garantie vom Hersteller würde ich kein Produkt kaufen, was über 10-20€ kostet.

Die Kone ist aber wahrlich kein Garant für Qualität, was ich da schon alles gelesen habe über die .... so sehr wurde noch keine Maus fertig gemacht, zu 99% liegts wohl am Mausrad, welches "beschädigt" ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



Kel schrieb:


> Die Kone ist aber wahrlich kein Garant für Qualität, was ich da schon alles gelesen habe über die .... so sehr wurde noch keine Maus fertig gemacht, zu 99% liegts wohl am Mausrad, welches "beschädigt" ist.


 
Bei der ersten Kone war das Mausrad das größte Problem. Bei mir war damals aber auch DOA dabei. Oder das der Sensor ohne Grund abgeraucht ist. Die Kone Max war ja die "überarbeitete" Version. Aber da gab es auch genug Probleme. Auch mit dem Mausrad. Bei der Kone+ stirbt das Mausrad vielleicht nicht mehr so oft, dafür hat der Wheel Encoder wohl öfters mal das Problem das der einen Schuss hat.


----------



## the.hai (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*

dont paint the devil on the wall  natürlich hab ich von diesen problemen gelesen und roccat hat sie ja auch angeblich immer wieder überarbeitet.

ich hab wahrscheinlich grade die perfektions-kone zuhause, die unkaputtbar ist 

soll ich mir ne vergleichs-kone fürn lappi holen?^^

aber lasst mal lieber abwarten, wann der TE wieder was sagt


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



the.hai schrieb:


> roccat hat sie ja auch angeblich immer wieder überarbeitet.


 

Du sagst es. Angeblich. Genau wie damals mit dem Wheel der ersten Kone. Wo Roccat angeblich nichts von wusste und die Fabrik in China einfach so günstigere Mausachsen verbaut hat. Wer sowas glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## the.hai (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wer sowas glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.


 
WIESO? Was ist mit dem ?


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Große Gaming Maus.*



the.hai schrieb:


> WIESO? Was ist mit dem ?


 

Der ist vor 2 Jahren besoffen vom Schlitten gefallen und dabei gestorben. Das ist heute nur noch ein dicker Mann der so tut als ob.


----------

